
Geometrical Explorations of the Lagrangian Multipliers - sudoankit
https://sudoankit.github.io/mathblog/2018/01/01/geometry-lagrange-multiplier/
======
sudoankit
I made this today for folks who would love to learn a bit more about
Lagrangian Multipliers. Please criticize and comment!

